# Horse for sale, worth going out to see??



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What are you wanting him for?

I'm not a huge fan of his back end, looks like he is all front and lacks an engine, but it could just be that one pic that looks odd. If he ticks all your boxes and he is close, go see him, if he is a little way away, then get a video then decide.

He does look to be full up on the height, but only 1250 pounds? I wonder, not that it matters at all, he looks to be a good weight.


----------



## RememberMeForThis99 (Jan 14, 2013)

17.2 Id/ish Gelding. Video now Working!
Here is a ad with a video attached.
I would want to use him for lower level eventing and western pleasure.
Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is a big strong and honest guy overall I quite like him 

BUT

He is never on this planet going to be a western pleasure horse, I love his trot, but it isn't a WP trot that's for sure.

He also doesn't look that well schooled to me, he falls through his canter transitions, and overall looks quite strung out with his flat work, LOL he makes me want to ride him and see if that can be fixed though.

Cross country he is all over the place, looks like he gets strong, very wobbly, but very honest when he gets to the fence. 

So I would go ride him and see, if I had a good trainer I would buy him and work with him, not sure how fair the price is, I know that ID's make good money, but is that enough.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea, he's not a WP horse...not bred, built or trained for it. He's an English horse and needs to stay in that niche....just needs more training and finishing. Go check him out!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

He looks like a kind honest guy.......but heavy mover and looks like he might be hard to package

Super Nova


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

He doesn't move very fluidly, he kind of moves like a heavy draft at the canter. He seems to need a lot of adjustments with the reins. He drifted a lot on that XC course. 

I would pass, but if you like him go check him out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree he couldn't be a WP horse, if your looking for that go with an Arab or QH.
I am not a fan of his back end either.
Good luck


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> Yea, he's not a WP horse...not bred, built or trained for it. He's an English horse and needs to stay in that niche....just needs more training and finishing. Go check him out!


 


He's an English horse?? Oh,,, don’t let the Irish hear you say that.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

AnrewPL said:


> He's an English horse?? Oh,,, don’t let the Irish hear you say that.


 
LOLOL.....how's this, he's a hunt seat horse. I'll leave the Nationalities out of it.


----------



## RememberMeForThis99 (Jan 14, 2013)

Gosh, sorry! I didn't mean competing western pleasure. *facepalm* I meant like trail and things like that. I'm to tall for most quarter horses or arabians though, which is why I need a horse his size. Being 5'8 and all legs isn't the best in finding a horse for sale, as I can only look at either draft/draft crosses or horses 16.3 hh and larger.

I've been riding for 5 years so I'm prepared to fix little issues. I was wondering though, do you think it would be better to just go with a younger horse, with basic training? I'm not big into showing, I'm actually more into working with and training horses. 

I think I will try to go out and see this guy, though. If he's not what I'm looking for, then he's not what I'm looking for. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RememberMeForThis99 said:


> Being 5'8 and all legs isn't the best in finding a horse for sale, as I can only look at either draft/draft crosses or horses 16.3 hh and larger.


Bull poop, my 6' 4" son with 34" inside leg could ride my 14.2hh Haflinger, you just need a good barrel to take up that leg is all

Go see him see what you think, lots of money for a non competing horse though. Seriously if you are looking for more of a trail buddy then a good size well built QH will suit you fine, and at a far better price.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

^ agreed! I'm 5'9 and 90% legs and one of my horses is a 14.3 hand sturdy build mustang, and he has no problem carrying my 6 ft+ boyfriend around!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I like him over all but he is a little bit of a handful especially noted when he is on the cross country course. He doesn't look fluid or straight to the jumps on course like he's fighting his rider. A different rider might make a difference though. You'd have to try him if you really like him to see if there's a difference. He looks very solid and powerful.


----------



## RememberMeForThis99 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm looking at thoroughbreds and warmbloods who are 16.3 and up. Light drafts, drafts and drafts crosses I'm looking at 14.2 and up. I'm really considering getting a fjord, my friend owns one, he free jumps 3'9 and has even come a long way in the dressage department.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't touch him if you paid me to. Severely lacking in the hind end department [seriously... it's TINY], I don't much like the looks of his feet, and holy back at the knee, batman! That offside foreleg is scary.

Not for jumping. EVER. He's way too big to have such a severe leg fault. I would never jump a horse that's back at the knee, let alone a 17.1hh draft horse [even a light draft like this guy]. You're just asking for tendon injury.

There are a lot of things I like about him, which makes that hindquarter and that foreleg even more disappointing because with an adequate hind and straight legs he would be spectacular. Unfortunately he has the two faults that are instant dealbreakers for me.


----------



## RememberMeForThis99 (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay, so I've been pulled one direction and the other. Thanks to Blue Eyed Pony though I will not go out to see this horse, we found a few others that look much more promising. I want to thank everyone so much for helping me!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It really is a shame - I love how uphill he is, his neck set is wonderful, he has lovely short cannons, that shoulder is MADE for jumping, and his hind legs have wonderful angles to them.

I personally wouldn't touch a horse that's back at the knee because chances are it's going to break down early due to the increased strain on the tendons and the joint itself... but you have to decide whether the faults are inexcusable, or acceptable, in YOUR opinion, for what YOU want to do. I would hate to be the one person who wouldn't personally touch a great horse, putting someone off purchasing.

Unfortunately back at the knee to any degree is a severe fault, and this guy's offside fore is quite bad. The hindquarter could be excused if the leg was straight.


----------



## RememberMeForThis99 (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe he'll do better with someone not looking to bounce around and do everything with him, like I do. My friend is dragging me to eventing shows, I'm hauling it to JPRs, Rodeos and so on.  I still really haven't figure out what to do, so I need a horse who can do everything and stick around long enough to do it! 

In my opinion, he's not the most prettiest horse to look at, looks or confirmation wise. Watching the videos and really looking at him, I can't really picture myself on him. I'm 13, been riding for 5 years so I haven't grown out of the horse fever yet, so I do need someone who can stand to change with me for whatever I become, weather dressage champion or barrel racer.
That's gonna be hard, I know. -.- I do really want to thank you guys, and I'm still on the hunt! C:


----------

